# Random fact...Canucks fans will love it!



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

1976: Montreal hosts the Olympics. Montreal Canadians win the Stanley Cup 
1988: Calgary hosts the Olympics. Calgary Flames win the Stanley Cup
2010: Vancouver hosts the Olympics...

Do YOU believe?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey a fact is a fact, you gotta believe...

good one alym...


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

i believe!!! THIS IS OUR YEAR!! WOOT WOOT GO CANUCKS GO!!!! 1 gold down and 1 cup to go =)


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazingly the stat is true...


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a great thing to know.
Stats usually never lie.
Hey you have to believe!!! **insert the Olympic theme song Believe*.
The reason why we're all still Nux fan is because we believe.

Thanks for this very useful tidbit.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess TO better hope they get to host an Olympics some time in the next century, eh? Hehehehe.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this random fact. I BELIEVE!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Unreal...

But I believe!

Toronto's loss...our gain!!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I guess TO better hope they get to host an Olympics some time in the next century, eh? Hehehehe.


Better chance at hosting the BC Summer games - maybe that would get them into the playoffs.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i knew about the flames winning that year !! but the habs too ... sweet [email protected]!


----------

